# What are my Azureus doing???



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

I put my Azureus pair (3yo female, 2yo male) together about a month ago. They took to each other instantly and court almost every day. They'll come out of their sleeping log in the morning and play around in the tank for a while, then the two of them will go into the coco hut for a couple hours and make me think they're breeding. But whenever I peek under the hut the next day, there are no eggs!! What are they doing in there?? Playing board games and telling each other secrets???


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Just getting to know each other I would guess. If they are a pair, they will bred eventually. Good luck with them.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Patience you must have, young frog Jedi!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Be patient... my Azureus pair turned 4 years old last fall, and I just started getting healthy tads from them last summer. It sometimes takes them awhile to get things right, but it is worth the wait!


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

Never said I was in a hurry to breed them. In fact I wouldn't mind not having to raise a bunch of froglets while I'm in school. I just wonder what's going on in that hut since it's obviously not making babies!!


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

UTK vet school?


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

kthehun89 said:


> UTK vet school?


Yep! Have you been there?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

My brother is there, currently a sophomore. He likes vivs and stuff too. Pm me 

But yeah I've been, love the mountains. I grew up in Memphis!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Equidoc2013 said:


> Never said I was in a hurry to breed them. In fact I wouldn't mind not having to raise a bunch of froglets while I'm in school. I just wonder what's going on in that hut since it's obviously not making babies!!


I guess my point was that it may take them awhile to work up to breeding and that probably IS what they are doing in the hut! Just because you don't see eggs, doesn't mean they're not working on it.


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah I like to think they're like me and prefer to plan things out carefully and consider all the possible consequences of their actions so they don't do anything they might regret  Anthropomorphism at its finest!


AzureFrog said:


> I guess my point was that it may take them awhile to work up to breeding and that probably IS what they are doing in the hut! Just because you don't see eggs, doesn't mean they're not working on it.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

AzureFrog said:


> Be patient... my Azureus pair turned 4 years old last fall, and I just started getting healthy tads from them last summer. It sometimes takes them awhile to get things right, but it is worth the wait!


Wow, did you have them for all four years? I've had my 2 Azureus for 2 1/2 years and I'm pretty sure they're opposite gender but no babies yet.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have had my azures for a year got them when they were 3 month and have started breeding.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

As with all darts, breeding readiness is quite individual, and sometimes certain pairs will "click" more so than others, even of the same species/clutch.

JBear


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> As with all *darts*, breeding readiness is quite individual, and sometimes certain pairs will "click" more so than others, even of the same species/clutch.
> 
> JBear


I assume by darts you mean all living beings? Lol


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

jdogfunk99 said:


> Wow, did you have them for all four years? I've had my 2 Azureus for 2 1/2 years and I'm pretty sure they're opposite gender but no babies yet.


Yep... they started courtship behavior at around 2 years, it just took them longer to get everything right.


----------

